# New to forum. Here are my bratties..



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

*Wednesday RIP*









*Cashmere RIP*









*Velvet Rose RIP*









*Phobia RIP*









*Ouija*









*Newest babies Fleece and Mr. Magoo*









*Fleece*









*Mr. Magoo*









Sorry if these pics are way too big or they don't show up. I'm learning how this site works. ???


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

BREEZYBOO said:


> please don't quote lots of images!!! - jaguar


I had a girl who looked just like Wednesday, who's name was Wednesday. She was my first rat, but I gave her away when she had babies.


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

My Wednesday fit her name well. She was a little trouble maker!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous rattums! I love Mr Magoo!!!


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi! I'm new too ;D
OMG!!! First off they're adorable but that one picture with the lace head piece was too much!!! Lol, it doesn't get cuter than that!
Love, 
Gwen


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum  

Beautiful ratties, I think I'm in love with Fleece! Love the name too


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

I just noticed! Nice pick with the name, Ouija!!!! That's HOT!!!


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

gweneverelynn said:


> Hi! I'm new too ;D
> OMG!!! First off they're adorable but that one picture with the lace head piece was too much!!! Lol, it doesn't get cuter than that!
> Love,
> Gwen


Thank you, that was my first rat. I loved her so very much. She was an absolute gem.


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Gorgeous rattums! I love Mr Magoo!!!


Thank you. I am trying to get him out of his shell..he is a very shy, nervous boy. =)


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

Spoonrat said:


> Hi welcome to the forum
> 
> Beautiful ratties, I think I'm in love with Fleece! Love the name too


Fleece is an absolute love bug. I adore her. My first rat was Velvet, so I have carried the "fabric" names through to rats after her.


----------

